# Easy Weed Vs Themoflexplus



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

hello forum,
can anyone tell me the difference in easy weed and thermoflex besides the price.
i was told by three suppliers that easy weed and thermoflex is identical just different manufacturers. i have only used themoflex so i don't know. 
thanks


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t36924.html


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't tried Thermoflex but the easyweed is thin and peels perfectly. I didn't think it was that easy to weed, but not terrible either. Every shirt I've tried it on came out perfectly. Don't try the spectra cut II! I had a terrible time with that product and will never use it again! It was so bad, I wish I could get my money back.


----------



## TBG (Aug 18, 2009)

We have used both, The only reason we occasionally have to use the thermoflex is because there is only one store within a 60 mile radius of where we live that sells vinyl and they only carry the thermoflex brand, I highly recommend the easy weed!!! Very easy to use all the way around especially when it comes to peeling off the application material after heat pressing. Its just too bad we can only order it online. Such a huge difference.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I've used both, and whenever possible, I go with the Easy Weed. It cuts and weeds very nicely, and the finished product looks and feels just like high quality screen printing.

I do use the ThermoFlex X-tra when I need a vinyl for jerseys, or other fabric that won't take the Easy Weed. It's better than all the others I've tried.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use them both and love them both, I buy from Specialty Graphics Supply offers vinyl cutters, heat presses, transfer sheets, sign and t-shirt vinyl and more because they sell both products by the foot which is great if you have a few shirts and don't need a full roll and it allows you to have many different colors on hand without having to buy the entire roll of each color which would be costly.
I find myself ordering the EZ Weed more but they are both great products by the way.

Katrina


----------



## engraver99 (Jul 27, 2009)

Siser also makes EasyWeed Extra which is for Nylon, Leather, Etc.

Kevin


----------



## farrislegacy (Oct 5, 2008)

Easy weed does have the new easy weed extra that WORKS on the Jerseys and stretchy tees. I have never tried the thermoflex plus, but i have that you can add the rhinestones on top of it and that will stay attached. Has anyone tried that and does it work?


----------



## shaz1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I've use thermoflex in the past and it's a great product but it's expensive.I'm gonna give the easyweed a try since a lot of people have great things to say about it and i think it's like $8 less on a roll compare to thermoflex


----------



## SpecMat (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there! I realize that this is an older thread, but I wanted to go ahead and share some info with you all, because this is a very good question. 

The main difference between the Specialty Materials E-Z Weed and ThermoFlex Plus is the backing, which on the E-Z Weed is not tacky, allowing weeded designs to be conveniently stacked for future use. Also- the cut design is very easy to see from the front, because the carrier takes on a bright white line where it is scored with the plotter blade. 

This product is great for doing pre-cut team lettering and numbers and other large jobs where you can pre-weed a great deal of designs and have them waiting next to your press.

Of course, the downside of having a non-sticky backing is that when the design peels up from the carrier, you cannot simply stick it back down. This makes the ThermoFlex Plus a better choice when doing more intricate designs. 

Here is the webpage if you would like to view the available colors of E-Z Weed... 
Specialty Materials | Catalog

Thank you.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Something I may branch off into in the NEAR future.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

SpecMat said:


> Hi there! I realize that this is an older thread, but I wanted to go ahead and share some info with you all, because this is a very good question.
> 
> The main difference between the Specialty Materials E-Z Weed and ThermoFlex Plus is the backing, which on the E-Z Weed is not tacky, allowing weeded designs to be conveniently stacked for future use. Also- the cut design is very easy to see from the front, because the carrier takes on a bright white line where it is scored with the plotter blade.
> 
> ...


Just a note - EasyWeed is different from E-Z weed. I haven't used the latter, but the former does indeed have a pressure sensitive carrier.


----------

